# How to Change an Air Filter



## Service One AC (Feb 28, 2013)

Every furnace has a space for an air filter. The air feeding into your 
system runs through the filter which catches dirt, dust and allergens. 
Replacing the filter is a simple process, and it will help your furnace 
run more efficiently. If you have never replaced one before, you will 
be amazed at how easy it is.

*Locate the Filter*

This is actually the most difficult part on most furnaces. The filter 
will be in one of two areas. It will either be near the intake behind a
large ventilation grate, or it will be near the furnace itself where 
the return air duct feeds back into the system. The air intake filters 
are easy to find because the ventilation grates are large and will stand
out. To locate the filters that are in-line with the return ducts, go 
to the main furnace and look at the duct-work going into the system 
around the bottom. You should see a tall and narrow opening at the 
junction between the duct and the furnace. There should be a strip of 
cardboard inside that opening. That cardboard strip is actually one 
edge of the filter.

*Remove the Old Filter to Find the Size*

If you have an intake filter, you may need a screwdriver to pull the 
grate off and access the filter. If the furnace filter slips into the 
duct-work by the furnace, then you can just pull it out of the unit. The
size will be stamped along the cardboard edge that surrounds the 
filter. Put the existing filter back in place until you can go the 
store and buy a new one. It’s important to actually write down the size
when you go shopping so you can be sure to buy the proper one. There 
are many different sizes and they all start to sound alike, so it’s 
better to write it down than trying to remember.

*Choose the New Filter*

As with so many things in life, furnace filters come in an incredible 
range of styles. You can pick up a basic filter for a few dollars, or 
you can spend $20 on a single filter. The difference is the quality and
how effective the filters are. The more expensive filters capture 
smaller particles, filter more allergens out of the air and ensure that 
the air moving through your furnace is as clean as possible. They are 
highly recommended if you suffer from allergies or have animals in the 
home. However, the less expensive filters will work nicely for most 
households provided they are changed on a regular basis.

*Buy Extras*

Whenever possible, buy more than one filter. It’s easy to forget to 
change the filter, but you can slip the new one in when you remember if 
you have it on hand. Stores also sell out of different sizes, and you 
don’t want to be stuck with an old, dirty filter because the store is 
waiting on a shipment.

*Switch the Filters*

Have a plastic trash bag ready to put the old filter in when you remove 
it. This prevents the dust from spreading around your home. Once the 
old filter is removed, slip the new filter in place. Look on the 
cardboard border for arrows indicating which way the air should flow. 
If you have an intake filter in the wall, those arrows should point away
from the room and towards the duct. With a furnace filter near the 
main unit, the arrows should point away from the duct and toward the 
furnace.

It’s important to change your air filter once a month. This keeps the 
air in your home cleaner, improves indoor air quality, protects your 
furnace from dirt and dust and helps the system run more efficiently. 
The cost of your air filter will easily be recovered through lower 
operating expenses and prolonged furnace life, so take the time to 
change your air filter regularly.

Billy and Ginger Gouty started their business, Service One AC in 2003. They take great pride in servicing the Florida area, and feel particularly proud to help the community in which they currently raise their children in, the Seminole and Orange County area. You can follow Service One AC on Twitter at: https://twitter.com/ServiceOneAC


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami (Mar 13, 2013)

if you are in the southern United States like us here in Florida I have found that the more air flow the better the performance when it comes to air filters. You may want to consider fiberglass filters instead of the paper faced filters as these types of filters seem to restrict air flow when it comes to air conditioning systems.

find us online


----------



## Service One AC (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree, but I think that settling on a happy medium is usually the best way to go. Sometimes the fiberglass units are less successful at trapping dust.


----------

